# What degreaser do you use for your tyres?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Im looking for a very effective Degreaser/APC I can use for cleaning dirty tyres, engine bays etc. Recently I noticed some CV grease on the barrel of my wheel and Powermaxed TFR could not remove it and thats the strongest cleaner I have.

So after something strong and effective!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

AG Engine Cleaner, BH Surfex, KC Green star, Britemax, and many other APC's would work for what you need.

PM TFR is good for traffic film/dirt but not grease/engine bays.


----------



## Rich13 (Apr 7, 2019)

On my unprotected alloys have found success with green star at 10:1 followed by a scrub with a few brushing with UHD. Every month or so I will also hit it with BH Wheel cleaner. However this done absolutely nothing on a relative's wheels caked in 6 years worth of break dust. For £5 a litre, i would certainly give Green Star ago. If it doesnt work im sure you will find a thousand other uses for it


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Cv grease an be wiped off with a quick spray of a tar and glue remover. A strong dilution or something like Bilt hamber surfex HD or meguiars APC might might work ok but not as quick and easy


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

No Nonsense heavy duty de-greaser, 5l for under £9 and is dilutable.

I use 1:10 for clenaing tyres, its great for engine bays, arches, hubs and other greasy parts.

Can also be used in a parts washer, its waterbased and its very similar to Bilt Hamber surfex in performance, both are waterbased degreasers

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...wjv5Z3ZlLrnAhXJbsAKHVJEA64Qww96BAgNEDM&adurl=


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cheap option and cleans great AS Smart wheels diluted I think 4:1 just gets to the dirt fast


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD for me, economical amazing cleaning power from minimal dilution and anti corrosive properties.


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

cillit bang works for me everytime. £1 in the range/home bargains/B&M etc


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah APC and TFR aren't the same thing mate so wouldn't expect TFR to get the same stuff off that APC can.

I've got some GUNK degreaser, also bought some cheap APC from B&M called ElbowGrease the other day to try next time I'm cleaning.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

While APC will work 'OK' on tyres, I can categorically say a dedicated tyre or rubber product is much more effective at removing grease, grime and previously applied sealants.

Hard to go wrong with BH Surfex as an APC. Tuf Shine makes what I believe to be the best dedicated tyre cleaner, combined with the Tuf Shine brush. I have tried other highly regarded products, including the Adam's stuff, none of which have worked as well.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> While APC will work 'OK' on tyres, I can categorically say a dedicated tyre or rubber product is much more effective at removing grease, grime and previously applied sealants.
> 
> Hard to go wrong with BH Surfex as an APC. Tuf Shine makes what I believe to be the best dedicated tyre cleaner, combined with the Tuf Shine brush. I have tried other highly regarded products, including the Adam's stuff, none of which have worked as well.


You should try autoglanz's Rebound rubber cleaner. Thoroughly impressed with that, even diluted down 4:1 it's still extremely effective 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> You should try autoglanz's Rebound rubber cleaner. Thoroughly impressed with that, even diluted down 4:1 it's still extremely effective
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


How does it compare to Tuf Shine? Marginally more expensive but might have to try it when my supply of Adams depletes!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can only compare to adams rubber cleaner & gyeon tire cleaner as it's the only other tire/rubber cleaners I've tried.

On par with them at the very least, I like how high foaming it is. Surfex HD is my go to for tyres but it doesn't clean quite as well.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have varying products from Stardrops @10:1 with warm water, just test Elbow Grease on plastic. G101 at 20:1 will get the job done or stronger if required. Degrease first then clean is the process so plenty of options for every budget. AF CP, or PB APC all have a place.

Good luck. John Tht.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Rian said:


> No Nonsense heavy duty de-greaser, 5l for under £9 and is dilutable.
> 
> I use 1:10 for clenaing tyres, its great for engine bays, arches, hubs and other greasy parts.
> 
> ...


^^^^ That.

Read the reviews on Screwfix... its like black magic in a cheap 5l container.

No detailing boutique mark-ups.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Can only compare to adams rubber cleaner & gyeon tire cleaner as it's the only other tire/rubber cleaners I've tried.
> 
> On par with them at the very least, I like how high foaming it is. Surfex HD is my go to for tyres but it doesn't clean quite as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I had high hopes but in my experience Gyeon Tire Cleaner was average at best. One day out of interest after a single round of Gyeon (scrubbed rinsed until suds were 'white'), I then applied a second round of Tuf Shine - the suds were brown!

Never used the Gyeon product since. Might claim to be mild on alloys but if you are a fan of long-term tyre dressings like I am, I would look for something stronger.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> I had high hopes but in my experience Gyeon Tire Cleaner was average at best. One day out of interest after a single round of Gyeon (scrubbed rinsed until suds were 'white'), I then applied a second round of Tuf Shine - the suds were brown!
> 
> Never used the Gyeon product since. Might claim to be mild on alloys but if you are a fan of long-term tyre dressings like I am, I would look for something stronger.


I've finished the Gyeon Tire now. I thought it was a pretty good product, again cleaned a little better than Surfex HD (4:1 dilution). Was never overly keen on the scent though, it really caught the back of my throat wvery time I used it.

Rebound in contrast smells pleasant enough, breaks down the muck as it's applied and the foam on agitation is better than anything I've seen before. Added benefit that after a full blown neat clean with Rebound, 4:1 dilution is perfect for maintaining the clean tyres every 2-3 weeks.

Ps. Just so happens there is a cracking group buy on the Rebound atm 

Looks like I need to try out the tuf shine rubber cleaner at some point 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi folks I was doing an alloy and tyre deep clean today and thought I'd take a few photos to back up just how effective dedicated rubber cleaners are are compared to a high performing APC.

In summary - while Surfex is a really versatile product it cannot compare to the cleaning power of dedicated rubber cleaners (even when used neat). If you're a tyre dressing fanatic, or want to prepare tyres for coating (like I was today) you may want to consider these. I wouldn't think they are essential on a regular basis - this is where Surfex comes into it's own as is great diluted down.

The Adams Tire and Rubber is well known for being a brilliant product but having used a bottle of each, Tuf Shine shades it and is a lot more economical. The Tuf Shine Tyre Brush is also well known and liked.

---------------------------------------------------------

First photo is after two rounds of Surfex at 5:1.










Second photo is the same tyre, wiped down with a microfibre then applied Tuf Shine to the right side.










Third photo shows the extra dirt this was able to remove.










I then applied Adams Tyre and Rubber cleaner to the left side of the tire. Similar results to Tuf Shine with a lot of extra dirt pulled off.










Last photo is the stripped bare alloy and tyre ready for polishing and coating.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

BH Surfex HD or for particularly dirty door shuts as someone else has mentioned AS Smart Wheels is very effective.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Another vote for No nonsense de-greaser ridiculous value and dilutable don't be put off by the fact its not made for detailing it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

No nonsense for me as well, really is good stuff and cleans the bbq brilliantly as a bonus!


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

I use g101, love the stuff and at £13 for 5 litres it lasts years if diluted correctly.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

Just used this as I had some lying around and it was excellent.
I guess it's just a degreaser at the end of the day?.

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Hope-Shift...n-W5zm9VuZejXk-BtRgF4-0xpmlhhLZxoCgBMQAvD_BwE


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Elbow grease, buy a litre bottle of it when on sale, last ages


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Surfex HD mixed at 5% for me, with a Tuff Shine tyre brush.

Once done, a wipe down with a dedicated tyre micro fibre towel.

Never let me down yet!


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

For me:
Gyeon - poor 
Adams - average
Autoglanz - Good
XVC car care - Very good


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Still can't beat no nonsense for price and performance


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

CharliesTTS said:


> For me:
> Gyeon - poor
> Adams - average
> Autoglanz - Good
> XVC car care - Very good


Have to agree with everything here. I've stopped at autoglanz though, all I needed, couldn't fault a thing about it and already bought more.

Tuf Shine tyre cleaner is probably slightly more potent but more expensive and difficult to source.

For me having used Surfex on tyres for years, dedicated tyre and rubber cleaners are a lot more effective 

Edit.. Didn't see that I'd previously posted above with photos 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> Have to agree with everything here. I've stopped at autoglanz though, all I needed, couldn't fault a thing about it and already bought more.
> 
> Tuf Shine tyre cleaner is probably slightly more potent but more expensive and difficult to source.
> 
> ...


Totally concur about the dedicated tyre cleaner - not yet tried tuf shine though!

The xvc cleaner is good value, £6 for a litre or £21 for 5L.

I keep both rebound and xvc to use as need be!


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Rian said:


> Still can't beat no nonsense for price and performance


Another vote for no nonsense. Great value and easy to just walk in and collect. Great for tyres, arches, engine bays and cleaning in general


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I have used no nonsense for about a year, it’s good value but I found it to dry the tyres out a bit too much, in my opinion you can’t beat Tuf shine tyre cleaner. 

I rarely use a tyre cleaner mostly just remove the surface dirt with P&S brake buster. Only use it when prepping for a new tyre dressing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Eturty said:


> I have used no nonsense for about a year, it's good value but I found it to dry the tyres out a bit too much, in my opinion you can't beat Tuf shine tyre cleaner.
> 
> I rarely use a tyre cleaner mostly just remove the surface dirt with P&S brake buster. Only use it when prepping for a new tyre dressing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tuf Shine's is epic... I'd probably not have looked further afield it's that good, but CYC are the only stockist in the UK and their postage charges to NI are laughable.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

No chance of using this to degrease my tyres but made a trip to Screwfix and got 5L.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I use green star and surfex, green star aggiates far better as surfex seems to soak in and disapear more


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Surfex definitely isn't a foamy cleaner that's for sure. You need a lot applied and some real agitation to get it to foam.

This no nonsense stuff from Screwfix....is it safe for tyres? I'm concerned that it's a solvent degreaser that could degrade tyre rubber.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I'm going to put it out there, and state that my new non-acid wheel cleaner will clean tyres as good, if not better, than a dedicated rubber cleaner.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I'm going to put it out there, and state that my new non-acid wheel cleaner will clean tyres as good, if not better, than a dedicated rubber cleaner.


Wow, that's interesting and can see the real benefit to this... I know the wheel cleaners I use do clean my tyres reasonably well (surface muck), but if I hit them with the tyre / rubber cleaner I have, it does tend to bring out a bit more...


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I'll tell you what. I'm going to put up a offer like I do with all of my products.

I'll stick it up ok my page on the forum here so keep your eyes peeled!

Edit: Deal is live:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=425214


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Used it today Ross, a very good wheel cleaner and tyre cleaner for sure! I'm going to try it with a foaming spray head next time to see if that helps it dwell on the tires a bit better. It really did draw out a lot of crud from them so I'm super impressed there.

I used it neat today so will experiment at 50/50 too.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Many good wheel cleaners will do the job...I use g101 as well when needed, most cleaners started as as house hold, got some similar ingredients..

Check out #badchad he sprays cars in the US, he uses Windex plus a Shammy...well I never on primed paint..

John Tht.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Normally I would just use whatever snow foam I was using and scrub with a wheel brush. If I particularly wanted to ensure a very clean surface I would just clean down with white spirit first and then start my normal wash.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Titanium Htail said:


> Many good wheel cleaners will do the job...I use g101 as well when needed, most cleaners started as as house hold, got some similar ingredients..
> 
> John Tht.


That's why I expected Surfex HD to work really well but I've found it quite lacking in this area. It's the only place that it does in my opinion though, perhaps I need to try it stronger that 10:1


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> That's why I expected Surfex HD to work really well but I've found it quite lacking in this area. It's the only place that it does in my opinion though, perhaps I need to try it stronger that 10:1


I've used Surfex for tyres but at 5:1. Sometimes it takes 2 hits but I was feeling too tight to buy a specific tyre cleaner 

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I currently use Surfex HD to clean my tyres and I believe and agree with some comments that it doesn’t clean as well, I’ll be checking out Tuff shine at some point :detailer:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've found Koch chemie greenstar better at cleaning tyres than surfex HD. My preference is through a foaming pump sprayer at about 10-1 .

Mark


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Might try some GreenStar, although I have to say I'm very happy with the Anachem product, great wheel cleaner too. I wonder if Billberry would do a similar job...

Also - and slightly off topic - is there a difference between Angel Wax's Billberry offering compared to Valet Pro?


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I use Valet Pro Bilberry and it is brilliant. I will however just stick with Surfex HD as I’m trying to consolidate products and stop buying as much :lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Tell me about it. I'm all for having the right product for the right job, but for some reason I'd prefer to have one product at multiple solutions. I can't get away from how good my wheels and tires came up with the Anachem stuff though so fair play to Ross.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Tell me about it. I'm all for having the right product for the right job, but for some reason I'd prefer to have one product at multiple solutions. I can't get away from how good my wheels and tires came up with the Anachem stuff though so fair play to Ross.


It works does it ?

Good to know :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Tell me about it. I'm all for having the right product for the right job, but for some reason I'd prefer to have one product at multiple solutions. I can't get away from how good my wheels and tires came up with the Anachem stuff though so fair play to Ross.


Never heard of Anachem before, where do you buy it from?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Direct - they're one of the suppliers on here and the owner is username [email protected] He set up a group buy where the shipping was free so I gave it a go.

See here https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5712210&postcount=36


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Direct - they're one of the suppliers on here and the owner is username [email protected] He set up a group buy where the shipping was free so I gave it a go.
> 
> See here https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5712210&postcount=36


Looked at his site but can't seem to find tyre and rubber cleaner


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looked at his site but can't seem to find tyre and rubber cleaner


What happened there was I shared the most unhelpful post I could have. Sorry bud! This is the one I meant to link to: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=425214

His post introducing his new product.

I'll be doing a video review of it this coming weekend on an RS6 that's frequently washed, but never has had it's tires done. I should have shot one when I was doing mine but I thought I had a customers to do after that was far worse (and therefore d better demonstration), but that got cancelled.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> What happened there was I shared the most unhelpful post I could have. Sorry bud! This is the one I meant to link to: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=425214
> 
> His post introducing his new product.
> 
> I'll be doing a video review of it this coming weekend on an RS6 that's frequently washed, but never has had it's tires done. I should have shot one when I was doing mine but I thought I had a customers to do after that was far worse (and therefore d better demonstration), but that got cancelled.


Cheers Adrian, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Used it today Ross, a very good wheel cleaner and tyre cleaner for sure! I'm going to try it with a foaming spray head next time to see if that helps it dwell on the tires a bit better. It really did draw out a lot of crud from them so I'm super impressed there.
> 
> I used it neat today so will experiment at 50/50 too.


I'm absolutely delighted to hear you're so happy with the results man!



Soul boy 68 said:


> Never heard of Anachem before, where do you buy it from?





Soul boy 68 said:


> Looked at his site but can't seem to find tyre and rubber cleaner





Soul boy 68 said:


> Cheers Adrian, much appreciated :thumb:


I'm one of the sponsors on here mate, and have my own sub forum.

I'm trying to stay on top of things and reply a bit more often on here, but I promise I'm trying my best with products!

Cleanse is kick ass though - it really does clean rubber better than pretty much anything I've ever tried (including tar removers etc) and will clean wheels as well as anything else on the market. The only thing which may work slightly better is Purge - my fallout remover, but then they are two very different products


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

a quick shot I took of a friends car.

Simply sprayed Cleanse on, allowed to dwell, and gave the whole car a coating of foam prior to washing.

No scrubbing, no messing about and really well cleaned wheels afterwards.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I can vouch for its effectiveness Ross, that's for sure.

Can it be diluted? I seem to remember it being able to. Talk us through your wheel cleaners then, you've got Cleanse, Purge (non acidic but a fallout remover too, is that more like Bilt Hamber Autowheel or Korrosol? The latter is thinner and for paintwork, the former is more gel like) and you have an acidic one too?

I wish we had the newer version of vBulletin so we could tag users in posts.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I use green star and surfex

I find them both good but find i can aggitate green star for alot longer.

Surfex tends to dry up quicker


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

KC Green star, great product

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

